# Puppy is such a brat!



## Vampiric Conure (Aug 17, 2018)

I'm up at 6 am to feed the mutt because my 5 month old puppy, Myrrh, has decided it's fun to bite my ankles and hands at 5 am. I have to remind myself that yes, she will grow up. She WILL grow up. Until then, I must resist the urge to stir fry her. Sigh. I would kennel her, but we're currently crate training and locking her up would only last 10 minutes. And she knows how to open the bedroom door, so I can't even lock her out of the room. ARRRG!

Like I said - I will not stir fry her even though puppies are said to go great with rice, LOL!


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

Best way to deal with ankle biting is to just walk away when she does this, since she's trying to get your attention, then when you walk away you are stopping the fun, that way she learns to stop. Also giving something else to chew on, like stick or toy.


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

Also don't pet or pick up when ankle biting, since that is a reward, just don't look at her and walk away, later come back and play with her, bu when she starts nipping again walk away.


----------

